# HTC One M8 Duo Camera Problem



## Rabber (24. Mai 2014)

Ich habe mir das neue M8 gekauft und bin soweit auch zufrieden aber leider funktioniert das mit der Duo Kamera  nicht wirklich ich bekomme immer wieder angezeigt, dass die Duo Kamera Linse blockiert ist dabei ist sie zu 100% nicht blockiert. 
Hier steht wie es genau geht HTC One (M8) Support - Dinge, auf die Sie bei der Verwendung von Duo-Kamera achten sollten | HTC Deutschland aber trotzdem wird immer wieder angezeigt das die sie blockiert ist. 
Muss man noch etwas beachten ?


----------

